# T≡SLA of handbags?!



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

When your EV car brand gets referred to I n connection to a new line of handbags, you know you've _really_ become a trend setter, household name!! Not so boring, uh Elon?! 
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/introducing-tesla-handbags-958135


----------

